# Manchester 2018



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone going to Manchester on Saturday this month?

@Biffo ? @Dogloverlou ? I'd entered Sam but it seems an awfy long trip when i won't know anyone there so trying to decide if I just scratch......


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

No, it's not one I ever do I'm afraid. I will be doing a lot less this year I think.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I've only just seen this, I'm terrible for browsing without logging on so don't see messages.

Did you go to Manchester? It's a bit far up for us.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Have just realised its next weekend! I'm all over the place today. Have a sinus thing that has lingered on for weeks, snotty and miserable and headachey, not helped much by an hour in a freezing cold field this afternoon.

I had thought about going but I'm going to save my budget for Crufts.

Good luck if you decide to go @Tyton.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think I will, long long day and Sam is totally blowing his coat at the moment.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

What class is he in now? I think RBTs are on late in the day this year, so if he's in the morning I will be able to see him in action!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've just entered him last night scarily my 'wee' Samuel is now in PostGraduate!! I was tempted by the Good Citizen Class as there are likely less entrants; but thought that is a bit cheating really. If he's good; he'll hold his own in his rightful class.. I suspect he's not what judges are looking for, but hey ho  
Last Year the TMs were on first; don't know if there's an order of judging out yet? RBTs are in a different hall though! We're Hall 5 and I think the RBTs are in Hall 4


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, hall 4 this year, busy ring too, Bouviers, Giant Schnauzers, Min Pin (I think) and then Russians, so will be much later that Russians are on, plenty of time wander about and shop and see young Samuel strut his stuff!

I remember last year you saying you felt the same about Sam winning because it was a small class, but you competed all year, and qualified and he really deserved it last year. You never know what the judge will like on the day, or who will have a brilliant show and who will be just a bit off their game, either way it'll be a fab day out!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I've just entered him last night scarily my 'wee' Samuel is now in PostGraduate!! I was tempted by the Good Citizen Class as there are likely less entrants; but thought that is a bit cheating really. If he's good; he'll hold his own in his rightful class.. I suspect he's not what judges are looking for, but hey ho
> Last Year the TMs were on first; don't know if there's an order of judging out yet? RBTs are in a different hall though! We're Hall 5 and I think the RBTs are in Hall 4


Yep, TMs are on first again Hall 5 ring 28. We're on second in the ring next door to you


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yep, TMs are on first again Hall 5 ring 28. We're on second in the ring next door to you


Will definitely see you this time round (think I was dazzled by being benched next to the newfies last year  )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Will definitely see you this time round (think I was dazzled by being benched next to the newfies last year  )


I'm not sure I'm even going yet! lol


----------

